# Used sea foam in my cruze



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you video the smoke?! come on!
Mike


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Thru brake booster line? that was just to run it straight into intake?


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes has to be run through brake booster vac line my 1.4 splits the line after it comes out so I disconnected the one piece that connects to the intake and dripped it in through there. Also through some in the turbo vac line to was some oily residue in there. Didn't think to video it good idea sorry.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

So is this sea foam something that you can just put in the gas tank and let it run through and do its thing or what steps do you have to follow??


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I did something similar many years ago in a straight six Holden I used to race on weekends and was my DD during the week. I put 2 squirts of a product called Red-X down each of 2 carby's, again lots of blue smoke and the next day a new head gasket was fitted. The engine was clean inside only the gasket blew between the 2 center pots, never did that again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Seafoam is great stuff -I would definitely recommend it at the interval that you ran it through.



WhiteAndBright said:


> So is this sea foam something that you can just put in the gas tank and let it run through and do its thing or what steps do you have to follow??


Generally, the instructions tell you put put 1/3 a can in the intake (to clean the top of the engine), 1/3 in the oil to clean crud from the oil passages, and 1/3 in the fuel tank near empty to clean injectors. I used it several times on my old car, and it always seemed to run much more smoothly and stronger afterwards. There was always a LOT of smoke too 

Not a Cruze, but...


----------



## suds (Jan 6, 2014)

Just a word of advice. Be prepared to change the spark plugs after. 

Love Seafoam, but ran it through and older truck and my mustang and fouled all the plugs. Ran Like some Doo Doo for a while until I could get them changed. 

I usually just run Lucas Upper cylinder lube and injector cleaner every 3000-6000 miles. 

I believe in the preventative maintenance :2cents:


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

So I did a little reading and bought some sea foam and put it in the gas tank, someone just said something about fouling plugs.. I am getting ready to go and buy some coppers should I just wait to put them in or is it ok to change them out without having to worry about fouling them???


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I've ran Sea Foam through my C5Z06, Cavalier, S60R, Jetta, and Murano and have never had any issues with fouled plugs. Always had great results.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

I also used it in many cars never fouled out any plugs key is to drip it in slow do not put a hose into can and let it suck it up full flow you will do damage let it stream in at a slow rate I did 1/2 can in let it sit 15 min. Other half in tank.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Same, never fouled plugs.

Still though, to avoid the risk of it, get a can before you change the plugs, THEN toss in the new ones.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend this in the crank case of your Cruze. It will thin your oil. If you are using a good oil, you shouldn't need to put anything in your crank case as it will not sludge up. Any group 3 "synthetic" will accomplish that. 

I haven't heard of the spark plug fouling, but I also haven't ever checked my plugs after doing this, so I can only comment on it so much. Gained a lot of low end power on the few cars I did run it through.


----------



## suds (Jan 6, 2014)

Well I guess I'm just a moron when it comes to seafoam. : ) Only man in the world that could F#@$ it up. :idiot:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

suds said:


> Well I guess I'm just a moron when it comes to seafoam. : ) Only man in the world that could F#@$ it up. :idiot:


Not really. On my old forum, we had one guy run it through his engine as instructed (pour it into the intake, let the car sit). He then went inside, had a few beers, had some lunch, and forgot about it. Remembered about the car 4 hours later. 

He ended up needing a bunch of gaskets replaced.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> I also used it in many cars never fouled out any plugs key is to drip it in slow do not put a hose into can and let it suck it up full flow you will do damage let it stream in at a slow rate I did 1/2 can in let it sit 15 min. Other half in tank.


I do it similar to this. I always did 1/2 a can through the vacuum and 1/2 in the crank case. I let it sit for 15 minutes and drive it around for a while. I always do this when I need an oil change. Maybe drive the car for 100 miles then change the oil. Like Xtreme said it thins out your oil, usually makes it look like chocolate milk, so you don't want to drive too far or put too much stress on it before the oil change.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sublime1996525 said:


> I do it similar to this. I always did 1/2 a can through the vacuum and 1/2 in the crank case. I let it sit for 15 minutes and drive it around for a while. I always do this when I need an oil change. Maybe drive the car for 100 miles then change the oil. Like Xtreme said it thins out your oil, usually makes it look like chocolate milk, so you don't want to drive too far or put too much stress on it before the oil change.


5 minutes of idling is more than enough to circulate it through the entire engine and clean out anything it is intended to clean out. I wouldn't drive on it for sure. 

To be truthful though, use a synthetic good oil in the first place and change it at the recommended mileage and time interval and you won't need to run seafoam in your crankcase to begin with. I've seen the top end of a Jetta TDI engine with over 500k miles on it that used a synthetic at 10k mile intervals and never had the engine cleaned with anything else and looked nearly new. 

The key is preventive maintenance. Treat your car well and you won't have to "fix" it later. Unfortunately, you cannot control the quality of your fuel so this will certainly help clean the injectors and intake, but you can control the quality of your oil.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

You're right. Key is prevention.


----------



## MetalMatty (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey, I'm stupid and am wondering if anyone could take a video of WHERE exactly this brake booster line is. Or a photo. I never trust myself with which line to use, lmao, but I bought a can of SeaFoam for my WRX before I traded her in and figured I might as well run some SeaFoam through the Cruze. Especially since I'm checking the plugs for gapping soon and if they're fouled (which I never had an issue with on my other vehicles) I can find out and change them.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Top of the intake manifold, right after the throttle body


----------



## MetalMatty (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## banjokitty (Dec 15, 2021)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Yes has to be run through brake booster vac line my 1.4 splits the line after it comes out so I disconnected the one piece that connects to the intake and dripped it in through there. Also through some in the turbo vac line to was some oily residue in there. Didn't think to video it good idea sorry.


You just drip the liquid through the brake booster connection? As in don’t use a seafoam with the spray nozzle? I was going to run seafoam through my car before doing the oil change so I just want to make sure I do it correctly


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Dude that post was 6 years old, you should have just started a new one. FWIW just put it in your gas tank, its the fool proof way. IMO spraying it into the intake doesn't get you anything on port injected engines like ours. If you want to do meaningful maintenance, clean the throttle body.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

2 ounces per gallon in the fuel tank will clean the fuel system out.


----------



## banjokitty (Dec 15, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> Seafoam is great stuff -I would definitely recommend it at the interval that you ran it through.
> 
> 
> Generally, the instructions tell you put put 1/3 a can in the intake (to clean the top of the engine), 1/3 in the oil to clean crud from the oil passages, and 1/3 in the fuel tank near empty to clean injectors. I used it several times on my old car, and it always seemed to run much more smoothly and stronger afterwards. There was always a LOT of smoke too
> ...


Do you use the seafoam spray for the top engine clean or drip the liquid into the intake?


----------



## banjokitty (Dec 15, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> Dude that post was 6 years old, you should have just started a new one. FWIW just put it in your gas tank, its the fool proof way. IMO spraying it into the intake doesn't get you anything on port injected engines like ours. If you want to do meaningful maintenance, clean the throttle body.


Cool, thanks. Throttle body is already clean, i got some amsoil products on the way instead already. PEA products are better


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

banjokitty said:


> PEA products are better


Currently PEA products are all I vouch for. They are all fine, I personally use Techron. I was going to say something, but I figured you had already bought the Seafoam.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Every 25k miles.

Full 20 oz. Can in the tank is all I do. Combined with non ethanol.

One guy on YouTube used a Full bottle in the tank on a bronco II. A full bottle in the oil. Cleaned the throttle plate. And ran the tank before changing the oil. 

The bronco 2.8 was famous for valve clatter. He had that thing purring like a new motor.


----------

